
Interview with Jalaj Thanaki – Data Scientist and Author - vimarshk
https://medium.com/acing-ai/simplicity-is-the-glory-of-expression-interview-with-jalaj-thanaki-ebook-giveaway-a2a82265e59d
======
jalajthanaki
I'm here to hear your views on data science. Drop your
questions/comments/feedback.

